
Anonymous Financial Donors Bring Relief to Colleges - nebula
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/25/education/25donor.html?_r=1
======
cperciva
_The common denominator that seems to have generated the most fascination is
that every institution is led by a woman. “Obviously, the giver of these gifts
is a person of great wisdom,” said Dr. Cole of Montclair State. “I’m only
partly facetious. We’ve had to work very hard to get where we are, and I
believe that women presidents are great caretakers of their institutions and
their students.”_

What a sexist pig.

If the genders were reversed, the media would be calling for the university
president's resignation. Why do people accept sexism in one direction but not
the other?

------
quizbiz
If anyone sold their startup, please consider Emory. :P

~~~
cperciva
In the first CS course I took as an undergraduate, the professor spent about 5
minutes in the first lecture talking about the sizes of endowments various
universities had -- I did my undergraduate degree at a fairly young
institution which consequently doesn't have much money -- and asking us to
remember the university when we became rich.

I don't know if I'm going to become rich, but if I do, I certainly plan on
fulfilling his request.

